# Re: Zyxel P-335WT - Print server problem



## Comlink (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Zyxel P-335WT - Print server problem*

Unfortunately I have the same problem. My printer is a MFC9180 but the problem is the same. Is there no one who has the same problem with the Zyxel printserver? Or is it normal that printserver doesn't work? (Same with the printserver from the Synologie NAS.) http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/4-dontknow.gif
:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Zyxel P-335WT - Print server problem*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Comlink (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Zyxel P-335WT - Print server problem*

Thank you for the hint, it is sometimes difficoult to know the local rules of the forums. I know some, where they don't want to have a lot of threads, so I'm sorry for my bad research.

Anyway here is the description of the configuration and what I allready did:
- The router is, contrarious to the other thread a P335*U*
- The routing configuration is working, settings with DHCP.
- The printer is a Brother MFC9180 (scaner, printer, fax). It allready works local.
- The printerdriver is the latest Brother driver form the internet.

- The Zyxel software allows to set um the printserver with DHCP or without. I tryed several settings:
* USB001, USB002, LPT1 (all of these settings are only configurable over the printserver, it checks it)
* everything with and without DHCP
- The Zyxel software identificate the printserver correctly.
- All printerconfigurations seems to be correctly installed (no warnings)
- After printing a testpage on each printerconfiguration, it just tells me that an error has been allocated at the printig job, but not what kind of error. The symbol in the task bar shows a printer with a interrogation mark.
- I tryed to use the whql drivers from Brother too, but every time I select the driverfile, no printer is in the following selection window 

If you are missing some information please tell me.
Sorry for my bad English, I hope you can understand it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Zyxel P-335WT - Print server problem*

First off, note that the only function that will work from a print server with that machine is the printing, not the scanner or any FAX functions. You can manually fire off a FAX, but the scanner will be useless through a print server.

From the Zyxel P-335WT User's Guide, it appears that there is a somewhat convoluted process for properly connecting the print server. I'd start over and make sure you don't miss any of the steps.


----------

